# Insurance - sorry boring



## HarryPG (Jul 2, 2013)

Probably been covered a thousand times but have new GT-R arriving next week - I have always insured through a broker all my cars but lately have noticed gap between on line quotes and him enormous, he has always persuaded me this is because they won't pay out etc - will develop all kinds of trickery - but admiral on line quoted me £540 ful comp protected NCB - me and wife 49 years young - use of other cars, GU postcode which helps, I think this is great - anyone had bad experience this route? Haven't even asked for tracker
Thoughts welcome

I have owned many cars but don't think I have ever been so schoolboy excited about this one - would pick it up Friday but can't get wrap done until following Friday


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome mate and congrats on purchase ; )

There's quite a few on here with admiral, me included. Not had to claim so can't give feedback on that but I have been with them for 5 years with no issues thus far. £500 ish for me at 34 years old. 

Enjoy mate and make sure you post pics!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Admiral here too, multi-car policy. No problems.

Seem to be OK when you have to claim too, Left Hand Drive lorry sideswiped me. (but not in the GT-R!)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Admiral are too big to be the kind of company who don't pay out. They start to fall down as you mod.


----------



## davidm (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been with Admiral for many years with a variety of cars and have always found them very reasonable on price. I have never had to claim (touch wood), but have not heard any serious concerns.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I always found Admiral great on the 1st year premium then the renewal they just priced themselves out of it.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Pace ward get my vote 

Cover mods like for like aswell


----------



## HarryPG (Jul 2, 2013)

Thx guys very useful stuff - will start with admirals- would quite like to switch to their multi car at some stage


----------

